# Photo Tourny - Cold



## jimmymac

Don't think this theme has been done yet, very vague so interpret it however you like 

-----------------------------------

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:

1) Users who want to participate submit their picture by links.
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.
3) If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

Please resize your pictures to 800 x 600 (or at least a photo of a decent size. Nothing too big.)
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Thank you and good luck all.


----------



## jimmymac

http://i3.tinypic.com/4zyfxtu.jpg

theres mine


----------



## Geoff

I dont have many photos, but this is the best one I found.





http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b...orum Stuff/?action=view&current=IceStorm2.jpg


----------



## Punk

Here is mine, I love the sky color! ( we're aroun 13000 feet, on the way to MT Whitney).
http://static4.bareka.com/photos/medium/463603/trailcrest-whitney.jpg


----------



## patrickv

hmm..would love to participate but we don't have snow here.lol
if the title was "HOT" then i would upload some pictures


----------



## tomb08uk

Here is mine. Hope you can appreciate that where I am it is actially surprisingly good, sunny weather. So had to use a little imagination.





It's a block of ice cubes from the freezer on the kitchen draining board.


----------



## Crypto

Nice pics posted.  I like the Glaciers!!

Here is mine:
http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/56050329/original.jpg

What do you guys think of a new rule:

The winner picks the next theme, but the entry with the lowest votes has to create the thread and poll?


----------



## tomb08uk

Crypto said:


> Nice pics posted.  I like the Glaciers!!
> 
> Here is mine:
> http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/56050329/original.jpg
> 
> What do you guys think of a new rule:
> 
> The winner picks the next theme, but the entry with the lowest votes has to create the thread and poll?



No need really, its hardly any work to great a thread and poll, also just means more likely to get confusion between the person whom decides the topic and the person who would have to create it.


----------



## Ben

Crypto said:


> Nice pics posted.  I like the Glaciers!!
> 
> Here is mine:
> http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/56050329/original.jpg
> 
> What do you guys think of a new rule:
> 
> The winner picks the next theme, but the entry with the lowest votes has to create the thread and poll?



Agh! How do you take all of these good pictures? They're amazing!

Save me a spot please. I'll have mine up soon.


----------



## Kornowski

Can you save me a spot please?


----------



## jimmymac

7 spots taken, 3 left


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine, Here's a link to it:

http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/9775/dsc1800qu0.jpg






It's my garden early in the morning with some dew and frost, sometime in December I think...


----------



## brian

save me a spot. i think i can get one.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here it is:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2397.jpg

Bob


----------



## Ben

I like the second and third ones Bon Bon.


----------



## brian

Crypto said:


> Nice pics posted.  I like the Glaciers!!
> 
> Here is mine:
> http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/56050329/original.jpg
> 
> What do you guys think of a new rule:
> 
> The winner picks the next theme, but the entry with the lowest votes has to create the thread and poll?


 how do you do that!!! reflexes?


----------



## speedyink

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/mountainylakeything.jpg

Gone with this one


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/CIMG0018.jpg
> or
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/CIMG0035.jpg
> or
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/mountainylakeything.jpg
> 
> The last one doesn't look cold, but it was freezing when I took that picture.  I'm thinking the last one, if it fits the theme



2nd and last are best. The last has the cold kind of atmosphere. I like it 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mine...

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/IMG_0168-1.jpg


----------



## Crypto

Halian said:


> Agh! How do you take all of these good pictures? They're amazing!
> 
> Save me a spot please. I'll have mine up soon.



Thank You Halian, I appreciate you comments.  The truth is, practice, practice , practice.


----------



## Crypto

brianmay27 said:


> how do you do that!!! reflexes?




Not sure what you mean Brain?  This is actually ice that was hanging on my deck.


----------



## brian

no way!! i could swear that was water. it is so perfect to look like falling water.

also i should have one in 3 hr or so. sorry for the delay. it takes time for water to freeze in CA


----------



## Crypto

tomb08uk said:


> No need really, its hardly any work to great a thread and poll, also just means more likely to get confusion between the person whom decides the topic and the person who would have to create it.




I don't agree.  It takes time to go through several pages of links to gather which one folks actually want to use for the poll.  As you can see in this thread already, some like to post several links ...for a pre-vote if you will.  

I don't win enough to worry, but when I have won, I sure wish I didn't have to find time to do that.   

O well, I guess I don't have to play.  I'm over it.


----------



## Crypto

brianmay27 said:


> no way!! i could swear that was water. it is so perfect to look like falling water.



Thanks man.  It's actually the thawing of ice.  I guess I was just lucky enough to find a good angle.


----------



## Ben

Crypto said:


> Not sure what you mean Brain?  This is actually ice that was hanging on my deck.



Well, Looking at it closer, I guess you can tell its ice. But first seeing it, my reaction was that it was water also. An amazing shot.


----------



## bass76

Please save me a spot if there are any left.


----------



## brian

i got mine. i dont like it that much. but we will have to see. if it helps me win. the ice is not  in the cup
http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/692/iceig2.jpg

also if no one likes it. just say right now. then i will give up my spot and give it to some one more worthy


----------



## jimmymac

ok we have ten

Jimmymac *
Omega *
Webbenji *
tomb08uk *
crypto *
Halian
Kornowski *
Brianmay27 *
Vroom_skies *
Speedyink *


Everyone with a star has decided on their final picture, Halian we just need you to come to a decision and the voting poll can be opened.....


----------



## skidude

speedyink said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/mountainylakeything.jpg
> 
> Gone with this one



I f**king LOVE that photo. If you have that hi-res could you please give me a link?


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

We definately need to add some more spots for the contests, I mean, this one filled in less than 11 hours... I didn't even see it was up before it filled...


----------



## vroom_skies

I think 10 is just right, any more and it would be to 'crowded' imo. 
Also, I think it should be first come first serve, no more of this reserve a spot. Granted I've done it a fair share, but it is a huge pain to keep track of that.

Thats how I stand on the matter,
Bob


----------



## brian

i think a reserve is ok. just have to say it in the post and remove it when you posted. otherwise it is hard to get i pic up


----------



## vroom_skies

I'd have to disagree. It's gotten to the point where people are reserving their spot BEFORE this thread was even made. Also, I've seen a few times where people ask to have a spot reserved, and then post back later and say, bummer I don't have one that will work.

Every one should have an equal share and not loose to someone who is to 'lazy' or other to get one then. If ya miss out on a spot, well tough.

Bob


----------



## kobaj

Whats with all the reservations I mean this is insane!

I agree with vroom_skies. First come first serve!


----------



## Ben

Okay, I probably should have picked the other picture, but thats ok. I put my choice in original edit post.


----------



## Ben

kobaj said:


> Whats with all the reservations I mean this is insane!
> 
> I agree with vroom_skies. First come first serve!



I think this is considered first come first serve. You came and reserved a spot. So you can enter the tourny. Sometimes you need some time to think about what photo to use. I dunno. Whatever, you guys can decide


----------



## brian

Halian said:


> I think this is considered first come first serve. You came and reserved a spot. So you can enter the tourny. Sometimes you need some time to think about what photo to use. I dunno. Whatever, you guys can decide



i feel the same. but i think who ever first started the torny (the founder) should decide


----------



## thetux

skidude said:


> I f**king LOVE that photo. If you have that hi-res could you please give me a link?



Couldn't agree more.  Very nice speedyink.


----------



## vroom_skies

Halian said:


> I think this is considered first come first serve. You came and reserved a spot. So you can enter the tourny. Sometimes you need some time to think about what photo to use. I dunno. Whatever, you guys can decide



This is what I find really unfair. Why should it be fair to come and quickly type that, when you have no idea what image you are going to use or even if you have one that you could use. What about the people that actually have a picture in mind and are about to upload it, when someone says, o can you save me a spot; I'll get the image up in a week or two thanks! 

IDK, maybe I'm going a little over board. However if you are the person setting up the next poll, it is really confusing to keep track of all this and who said what.

Now, if the person actually came and threw up a image that was with in the guidelines and then later change it, I would think that would be fine.

Bob


----------



## speedyink

skidude said:


> I f**king LOVE that photo. If you have that hi-res could you please give me a link?



Thanks 

Heres the wallpaper size link:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/jasperdesk.jpg


----------



## brian

oooo. i really want to mess the perfect water in it by throwing a rock in it


----------



## jimmymac

vroom_skies said:


> Also, I think it should be first come first serve, no more of this reserve a spot. Granted I've done it a fair share, but it is a huge pain to keep track of that.


 

to be honest i was going to add that as a rule intially but completely forgot to. I dont think reserved spots should be allowed, it should just be the first ten pictures in are the ones who get a spot.

I'm also a bit dubious about people putting up 4 or 5 pics and asking everyone which is the best. It should be your decision, its like getting a pre vote on your pics........


----------



## tomb08uk

jimmymac said:


> to be honest i was going to add that as a rule intially but completely forgot to. I dont think reserved spots should be allowed, it should just be the first ten pictures in are the ones who get a spot.
> 
> I'm also a bit dubious about people putting up 4 or 5 pics and asking everyone which is the best. It should be your decision, its like getting a pre vote on your pics........



Spot on...maybe starting from the next competetion, its the first 10 Photos uploaded, no reserving and no asking peoples opionins,and if peopley upload more than one shot, either creator just chooses one or accept none of them...


----------



## jimmymac

i think its only right, personally I could have chosen from about 40 pictures for this theme but rather picked one that I thought was the better one, it should be my own judgement on it.

No reserving sounds best, I have lost count of how many i have missed out on as i've come in to find all ten places gone but only 6 pictures actually uploaded because the rest are reserved.


----------



## Punk

jimmymac said:


> No reserving sounds best, I have lost count of how many i have missed out on as i've come in to find all ten places gone but only 6 pictures actually uploaded because the rest are reserved.



yeah I agree, no more reservations for spots should be better.


----------



## Kabu

jimmymac said:


> to be honest i was going to add that as a rule intially but completely forgot to. I dont think reserved spots should be allowed, it should just be the first ten pictures in are the ones who get a spot.
> 
> I'm also a bit dubious about people putting up 4 or 5 pics and asking everyone which is the best. It should be your decision, its like getting a pre vote on your pics........




I agree with you as well


----------



## 4NGU$

Kabu said:


> I agree with you as well



sounds good to me  

i also think there should be no chatter in this thread just ten post with ten links to ten pictures make it so much faster to set the poll up 
you can comment on on what photo you think are good in the poll 

maybe im taking it to far but just my thoughts


----------



## Ben

4NGU$ said:


> sounds good to me
> 
> i also think there should be no chatter in this thread just ten post with ten links to ten pictures make it so much faster to set the poll up
> you can comment on on what photo you think are good in the poll
> 
> maybe im taking it to far but just my thoughts



Yeah. I don't have a problem with a new rule about 1 link in each post. 

I like the reserved spots, but I don't have much of a problem with not allowing them.


----------



## tidyboy21

I love the locations of your pics Halian. I have noticed in most of your pics that the majority of the highlights are blown out/ over exposed (snow on mountain tops). Have you considered using a Neutral Density Grad filter? May be worth looking into. What camera are you using?


----------



## Kabu

4NGU$ said:


> sounds good to me
> 
> i also think there should be no chatter in this thread just ten post with ten links to ten pictures make it so much faster to set the poll up
> you can comment on on what photo you think are good in the poll
> 
> maybe im taking it to far but just my thoughts



We could start a separate thread if you want to discuss the pics.  That way we can still talk about them but the host of the tourny won't get confused.


----------



## vroom_skies

I agree with most of that.
The only think is, if you really can't decided between some pictures, I think it would be nice to get an opinion before hand. However I think it should be only 2 to choose between, and not an absurd number. Granted, I'm caught red handed doing this on also.

I also agree with the chit chat, if you want some one picture you can use the PM feature. It's hard enough keeping track of the pictures w/o all this excess chat.

Bob


----------



## speedyink

I agree with the no reserving rule, as well as the one choice rule.  Not so sure about the chit chat one..


----------



## skidude

speedyink said:


> Thanks
> 
> Heres the wallpaper size link:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/jasperdesk.jpg



ty SO much!


----------



## speedyink

No prob


----------



## epidemik

How bout this, you can reserve but to reserve youve gotta post a picture that fits the theme. Then if you want to change it, you can go back and edit that post (before poll is created)...that way, you can still kinda reserve but theres also no worries about the person not comming back and posting a pic. IDK, just throwing my idea out there.

I love the pics, good job guys.


----------



## vroom_skies

Thats what I was saying before. IMO, that is the best way to do it.

Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Just aslong as we still have one!


----------



## Kabu

epidemik said:


> How bout this, you can reserve but to reserve youve gotta post a picture that fits the theme. Then if you want to change it, you can go back and edit that post (before poll is created)...that way, you can still kinda reserve but theres also no worries about the person not comming back and posting a pic. IDK, just throwing my idea out there.
> 
> I love the pics, good job guys.



I think that's a great idea


----------

